# RecipeDB - Skunk Fart Ale



## jayse (10/2/08)

Skunk Fart Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               14 Votes        Brewer's Notes This is my South Australia Xmax case 2005 Skunkfart Ale which came up a treat.Mash temp is 66c.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.75 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.3 kg TF Crystal    0.2 kg Hoepfner Melanoidin    0.1 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      16 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    14 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 30mins)    14 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)    14 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    14 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    14 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    14 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    14 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     500 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 33.5 IBU   Efficiency 72%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 23 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## the_fuzz (3/5/08)

just put this down this morning - I have heard really good reviews of this one, but is there any dry hopping?


----------



## mika (3/5/08)

Dry hopping will really bring out the hops. Others may disagree, but having done this style with and without dry hopping, I think it's the Dry hopping that really makes it...either that or use bucket loads in a hopback. I'd suggest 15g of each, but it's going to be a personal thing.


----------



## big78sam (18/12/09)

Just a quick one, if I use us05 with this instead of wyeast 1272 will this make a massive difference?


----------



## Doogiechap (18/12/09)

big78sam said:


> Just a quick one, if I use us05 with this instead of wyeast 1272 will this make a massive difference?



Mate US05 is fine. This is my house ale and have used both and love the Fruitiness of the 1272 but I mostly use 05 which is quite neutral but the boldness oft the Malt profile and the big whack of Cascade tends to hide a lot of the differences that the yeast imparts. It's a lovely drop.
Enjoy !
Cheers
Doug


----------



## jayse (18/12/09)

I have had a lot of great beers made with us05 but I would still maintain they all could have possibly been better, even world class, if a different yeast was used.
I am not really a fan of it and on many occasions picked diacetyl in beer made with it, everyone of those beers did clean up quickly but if you chill and force carbonate to early it can be huge.
The diacetyl has never been noticable at all in naturally carbonated bottles and kegs once they have been fully carbonated, so this diacetyl gets cleaned up well in the bottle etc. So if you bottle you proberly never ever notice it.

Some people have never noticed it with this yeast but I have found it more often than not.


----------



## BoilerBoy (18/12/09)

jayse said:


> I have had a lot of great beers made with us05 but I would still maintain they all could have possibly been better, even world class, if a different yeast was used.



I totally agree, its all personal taste but IMHO US05 doesn't make bad beer, just not great beer. It always leaves me feeling like it could have been better with another yeast. 

I'm really loving the results of WY1318 which works so well in many different styles I've got an APA with it at the moment, by managing ferment temp you seem to be able to turn the fruit up or down to taste and would be a cracker in the "Skunk Fart" I reckon. 

Cheers,
BB


----------



## chunckious (17/12/11)

This beer to date is the most crafty beer that I've made. Used 1332 Northwest.
Only my 4th brew and is ******* with my tiny piss hole brain how easy it is to make tasty beir.
Couldn't have achieved this with out the old hands on AHB......bottoms up!!!!





on the sauce.......


----------

